# Puncture safe



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We met a chap (as you do) in France who had a product in his tyres so that if he got a puncture the tyres would not deflate it is supplied by a company called puncture safe. Does anyone have any advice they can offer.
Thankyou 
Anna


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Anna

It works well for slow punctures in the tread area - like a nail or similar. Could prevent a catastrophic event at high speed, due to the heating up of an under inflated tyre.

If you get sidewall damage though, forget it. Nothing will protect against that.

It is supposed to be washable in water, so in theory a puncture could be professionally repaired. I think you would have to do the washing though, as I can't see a tyre place wanting the bother.

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.puncturesafe.com/puncturesafe-technical.html


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Anna
> 
> It works well for slow punctures in the tread area - like a nail or similar. Could prevent a catastrophic event at high speed, due to the heating up of an under inflated tyre.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of the above except the final sentence as some tyre dealers now sell the stuff.

Many bus companies and truckers use this product so presumably it is of some use. I have it in mine. I telephoned their HQ in Exeter and within 15 minutes a mobile tyre fitter turned up on my drive and inserted the product for around £50.

If interested their contact details are here:

http://www.puncturesafe.com/contact-puncturesafe.html


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

it sounds very similar to a latex based product that you can use in mountain bike tyres so you don't have to use an inner tube - it seals small punctures as the latex hardens on contact with air. my missus has had it in her MTB tyres for 7/8 years and she's not punctured in that time.

obviously the formulation is different!


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

Had it our tyres for some years.Seems to work well,and tyres hold their pressure better.Had a major puncture on M6 last year ,but was able to pull over onto hard shoulder without any swaying.Tyre was ruined,but was able to wash rim and have new tyre fitted when we returned home.Was not surprised that tyre was ruined we were doing approx 65mph when one of the rear tyres blew and it obviously takes a little time to pull over and drop your speed.Colin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Relying on this type of product can have consequences. They could save you problems from slow leaks but would you know that you had a slow leak?
If you do not have a spare tyre and you get a puncture beyond its ability to seal (as I did last year in a sidewall), I doubt that you will be covered for a breakdown service according to an earlier thread. The breakdown people may not have your tyres size available (last year I visited 4 large tyres depots in France before getting a Continental Vancocamper 15" which is a common tyre) so breakdown services would have to search for a supplier, get it collected and delivered then fitted.
Carry a spare!

Alan


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Punture Proof*

It may have been me who you met with our Hobby in France where? I have had puncture proof in my Hobby tyres for almost five years, until last month in France, I had a split in the side wall, as you know No tyre can be repaired. No trouble with French tyre fitters as puncture proof is water soluble. Very rarely have I lost any pressure.

I can't think of the firm who I used but they H/O is in Exeter. I understand they supply most of the Post Office fleet with their products.

wasfitonce


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I was a member of the pan-Clan. Honda st1100 owners club and most of us used a similar product in our tires. 

Worked very well from memory. Cant recall any puncture incidents (and we toured lots of Europe)..

Not sure about MH tires though. 

ab :roll:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Punture Proof*



wasfitonce said:


> I can't think of the firm who I used but they H/O is in Exeter. I understand they supply most of the Post Office fleet with their products.
> 
> wasfitonce


See my earlier post with link to the firm in Exeter.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

There are quite a few MH's that don't come with a spare wheel but have a liquid puncture repair kit with compressor. They are only meant as a get you to the nearest tyre fitter.

I have used Puncturesafe for my smart car, (no spare), for some years after suffering a puncture but I waited until I had to fit new tyres before using it.

They also do a product for bicycles.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Puncture proof*

We have a spare wheel so if we had to change it would not be a problem. Our thoughts are for our trip to morocco in the winter where breakdown cover is hard to come by. Can I still get the wheels balanced with the fluid inside or is this an issue. Thanks anna


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

This is an extract from the FAQ on the Puncture Safe website to which earlier reference was made:


– Does PunctureSafe cause out of balance problems?
A - No!...

PunctureSafe cannot create an out of balance situation. If the tyre and rim are properly balanced prior to installing PunctureSafe and neither is out of round, then there will not be a change in performance. PunctureSafe does not balance tyres or rims.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Mike48 said:- PunctureSafe cannot create an out of balance situation. If the tyre and rim are properly balanced prior to installing PunctureSafe and neither is out of round, then there will not be a change in performance. PunctureSafe does not balance tyres or rims.


Sorry Mike - my turn to disagree with you! :wink:

There were some problems several years ago when a Puncture Seal installer was giving it "_one for the pot_" and injecting too much of the jollop into the tyres. He was doing the shows, and quite a number of people suffered - although it became obvious that he was making a genuine mistake.

This did cause some quite serious balance problems. I remember a number of posts on here and other areas of the web.

Properly installed however, I agree entirely.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Had it in my last van and thought it useful. Will be having it in this one too. Also have it in the car, Alan.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> > Mike48 said:- PunctureSafe cannot create an out of balance situation. If the tyre and rim are properly balanced prior to installing PunctureSafe and neither is out of round, then there will not be a change in performance. PunctureSafe does not balance tyres or rims.
> 
> 
> Sorry Mike - my turn to disagree with you! :wink:
> ...


My post was a direct quote from the Company's website.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

OK. So I disagree with the company! :roll:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-378894.html#378894

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-799909.html#799909

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-799946.html#799946

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-474277.html#474277

Just to give a start for a bit of light reading. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Is it possible that the technology /manufacture/ process improves and advances over the years? 

Eg I read from the PunctureSafe site that it's no longer necessary to deflate tyres. Perhaps the same advances mean that there's no problems with balancing etc??


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Is it possible that the technology /manufacture/ process improves and advances over the years?
> 
> Eg I read from the PunctureSafe site that it's no longer necessary to deflate tyres. Perhaps the same advances mean that there's no problems with balancing etc??


The earlier posts suggest that it was not the product that was at fault but the installation by inserting too much gunk. My Puncturesafe is over 4 years old and then the installer only let out a small amount of air. Since then I have not had to inflate the tyres.


----------

